# Cold Smoker Build - Working Mini Fridge!



## aussiebazza (May 8, 2018)

Hey everyone,

After building my reverse flow I've had some major withdrawals about not having any projects on the go! I actually had some success using the AMNPS in it but our summers here in Australia can get pretty warm (100+ degrees) so it's not a very reliable cold smoker. The evidence was definitely there for me to convince the wife it was time for another project!

Shout out to Pops6927 as I saw he had a similar idea some time back which I took my inspiration from. Basically I set out to make a mailbox mod converted mini fridge but for this build it would be a working fridge to keep the temps cool. 

Not sure about over there but the mini fridges here use the ice box / freezer portion of the fridge to cool the entire unit. I managed to pick one up 2nd hand for a bargain which was the ideal layout!

I've run it pretty much every weekend since and it hasn't missed a beat! Without the fridge switched on I can maintain around 90 degrees no problem. With the thermostat set to a cool setting (not crazy cold) I can keep my internal temps at half that! Very happy with the results!

Anyways that's enough from me and as they say, all threads are useless without pics. Enjoy

Bazza








I needed a fridge with only a half size ice box so I could vent the smoke past it which this brand was perfect for.






Turns out mini fridges run the condenser coils up both side walls and all across the top! I wanted to draw the smoke from the middle center but the only space where the coils were not was under the electrics housing in the back corner.













p.s. It was scary as hell drilling the vents as the slightest nick in the coils would ruin the whole project! I made a tiny pilot hole then dug around with a welding rod to check before I let the hole saw loose.






Lower intake - same process to check for coils





Knocked up a basic stand for it
















It also turns out that American style mailboxes are near IMPOSSIBLE to find in Australia.






Electrics moved and racks cut to fit











I wired up a computer fan to a variable speed controller for my exhaust. Tic Tac box is a great insulator by the way. I've run close to 30 hours thru this fan and the smoke still hasn't killed it. At 80 cents each I'm treating them as a disposable item but that's not turning out to be the case.










Finished product :cool:






Thanks for watching ;)


----------



## gmc2003 (May 8, 2018)

Nice looking cold smoker build you got Aussie. I know the mini we bought for my kids when they went to college - the freezer section would ice over after awhile. I know your only running it cool enough to keep the temps in the cold smoking range but was wondering if any moisture/condensation starting building up? 

Chris


----------



## aussiebazza (May 9, 2018)

Hi Chris,

Thanks for looking. Yeah great question! I did find when I first used it that when I had it cranked up and ran for 6 hours there was some condensation pooling in the bottom. Ever since however I keep it at just enough to tick along (if required) and even turn it off for periods if not required. Hasn't showed up since :)


----------



## ghoster (May 16, 2018)

Liked your idea.  I've been wanting to do some cold smoking and dry curing. Am down in Melbourne, so while not as warm as Perth,  its a similar limitation with regard to the weather.  Been considering building a timber smoking enclosure to use during winter but like what you did with the fridge.


----------



## dernektambura (Feb 17, 2019)

thank ypu sir for posting this. .. just by looking at pics I got my answers straight forward....


----------

